# If you had the choice for....



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey guys first post on the sight I'm not new to guns I'm 20 and about to buy my first 9. I'm in the middle of a debate on the sig p250, smith and wesson m&p, glock 17, and and xd or xdm. Which would u guys prefer? I'm looking for quality and affordability. I'm a recreational shooter not looking for a compact carry because ima buy a kel-Tec next. Any info would be great


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Sig. The others are ugly.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Now for me,Be the Glock then S&W.I own both,And love both the same. Now one thing to think about, S&W warranty is one of the best out their.


----------



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

How would the smiths reliability perform against the glocks? I've heard good and bad on them. Also heard good and bad about sig


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Glock 17. As far as Sigs go, I'm partial to the P226. Both are fine 9mms.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Zach471 said:


> Hey guys first post on the sight I'm not new to guns I'm 20 and about to buy my first 9. I'm in the middle of a debate on the sig p250, smith and wesson m&p, glock 17, and and xd or xdm. Which would u guys prefer? I'm looking for quality and affordability. I'm a recreational shooter not looking for a compact carry because ima buy a kel-Tec next. Any info would be great


None of the above. Look at a Beretta commercial M9 or 92FS.


----------



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> None of the above. Look at a Beretta commercial M9 or 92FS.


. Hey Hoosier I wish but I don't have the funds for that I said a glock cuz my bro can get me a govt discount on it and a used xdm at a local shop for under 5 with a little wear and tear. I'm thinking of the 250 I like the modular design and availability of ammo size. Also the price is a plus or I would go with something like a berreta or a browning hp or p226. But it's all about pricing!


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I got a West German P226 at Summit for 480.00.


----------



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

Everywhere I look online and local is all around 580- 620


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

And Sigs aren't expensive? I agree with the Hoosier.....besides the Sig, none of the above......something steel, and with a hammer......I do like the Sig 226, but I am partial to Beretta's, but you'll have to save a few dollars


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

My vote is for the M&P. Better feel over the Glocks and XD's. I haven't felt a Sig that felt real comfortable to me yet. I also don't like Beretta's. I owned one that give me nothing but problems from day one and after I have had a hard time trying to convience myself to give one another shot especially at the cost of what they go for here. Of course the Sig's here are rather high also. But then again if you like the Kel-Tecs then you might like the Beretta. Of course I would own a Beretta over a Kel-tec. But that is just me.

Maybe check on the Ruger. If you are looking for somehting with a hammer try the P series. They are the only hammer style semi I have found that I like and has not given me any problems.


----------



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey berreta I can get the sig for 400. And I heard the m&p get wear marks on the slide from holstering


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

They all get wear marks from holstering....px4?


----------



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

Whats px4? And I have a 1911 22 that I put in holster when shooting and it never got wear and neither does my dads


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If I were to get a 9 only one of the ones on your list would also be on my list. The M&P, very nice weapon! My top 2 choices did not make your list. 

RCG


----------



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

Why are ur top two? I got the sig guys jus ordered it an got it for 400 out the door with night sights


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

I have the sig p250 and a glock, love them both the p250 was my first gun and I heard good and bad things about it but thats with practically anything not everybody is going to like the same thing. So i decided to buy the p250 and I have no regrets, in my opinion its a great gun for a great price. Both Glock and Sigs are great, my opinion Glock or the Sig p250 you can't go wrong it all boils down to what fits you best.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Beretta px4...........


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

P250, I own two, one is dedicated for the 45, the other for 9mm and 40. The modular design is the cat's meow, conversion kits available in sub compact, compact and full size in 9mm, 357 sig, 40 s&w and 45 acp and the latest addition is 380 acp. About $150 cheaper than the M&P, $200 cheaper than the Glock, I won't even get into the Berettas. I have at least 1500 rds through the two of mine and have not had a single ftf or fte with factory ammo or handloads. Also has a lifetime warranty to original purchaser.


----------



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

Order mine thunderchicken an can't wait fo it to get here! Ordered 9mm and thinking about conversion kit to 40


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

Glock, XDm, Sig (226 or 229 Da/sa), S&W M&P. That's just my personal preference. If a Glock either the G17 or G34. XDm the 4.5" barrel.

Even more important -- try them out, see which works best for you.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You overlooked the best one - Get a Beretta 92 :smt1099:mrgreen:


----------



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't like the looks of berettas. I'm sure they are awesome guns but I am just a Rec shooter and won't buy it cause of the looks


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

Glocks are my favorite handguns. Reliable, durable and accurate. :mrgreen:


----------



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

i think what got me was the options i can have with the sig!


----------



## cashinin (Dec 24, 2011)

My #1 gun is HK USP expensive but I think it`s the best... you can trust it to go bang every time.. then comes my GLOCK17...small caliber my Smith 41...


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I like Sig's over the other brands , but not the Sig P250

A very inexpensive Sig is the Sig P2022










Great gun - about same price as P250.

Also a very nice inexpensive gun is the FNX 9










You should look at both of them..

Great guns IMHO

:smt1099


----------

